
Cities benefit from open dockless data - connorgreenwell
https://blog.mapbox.com/cities-benefit-from-open-dockless-data-bfe610b0568e
======
ggm
either you pay for docks, or you pay for digital active devices to pinpoint
dropped bikes. Its cost. So, this is a cost shifting debate.

I use docked schemes in my home city. I obviously realize the pain of the walk
to and from a dock is a problem, but at scale it feels like the benefit of
docked bikes outweighs the consequences of community damage from undocked bike
litter.

So, yes. if you cost the locate the bike and drive to making it less like
dumped shopping trolleys its good, but then you accepted the cost exists: the
profit model for many bike schemes is to try and cost shift out of this, and
not care.

Avoid litter: use docked bikes.

